# nuts on keto?



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

just doing some resacrch on keto diets an i wondered why so many people have peanut butter, peanuts, cashews etc in them as they contain carbs?

also could we get a list going or foods we can an cant eat on keto


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

depends on what the rest of oyur diet looks like, nuts are high in fats and contain a small amount of carbs, as long as you keep the daily carbs intake under 65g (i could be wrong bout this figure, for ket) then nuts are good


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Keto you shouldnt eat more than 30g of Carbs a day it takes 2/3 days to get into ketosis.

As for nuts as said above good source of fat but i wouldnt eat more than 50g a day

on keto you can eat foods that have proteins and fats but no carbs

50% minimum of your daily calories are to come from fat

If your eating too much protein then your gonna convert that into fuel


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

peanut butter is a no no, but the lowest carb nuts i found to be Macadamia and Pecans so thats what i use but bare in mind im only having 2 x 25g a day and then using udos for other 2 fat meals and 1 meal with eggs.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

MissBC said:


> peanut butter is a no no, but the lowest carb nuts i found to be Macadamia and Pecans so thats what i use but bare in mind im only having 2 x 25g a day and then using udos for other 2 fat meals and 1 meal with eggs.


What about Almond Butter ?


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

helicopter said:


> just doing some resacrch on keto diets an i wondered why so many people have peanut butter, peanuts, cashews etc in them as they contain carbs?
> 
> also could we get a list going or foods we can an cant eat on keto


Alfalfa Sprouts

Any leafy green vegetable

Asparagus

Bamboo Shoots

Bean Sprouts

Beet Greens

Bok Choy

Broccoli

Brussels Sprouts

Cabbage

Cauliflower

Celery

Celery Root

Chard

Chives

Collard Greens

Cucumbers

Dandelion Greens

Garlic

Kale

Leeks

Lettuces and salad greens (Arugula, Bok Choy, Boston lettuce, Chicory, Endive, Escarole, Fennel, Mache, Radicchio, Romaine, Sorrel.)

Mushrooms

Olives

Onions (limited amounts, as they are higher in sugar)

Radishes

Sauerkraut

Scallions

Shallots

Snow Peas

Spinach

Swiss Chard

Turnips

Water Chestnuts

Heavy whipping cream

Sour cream

Full fat cottage cheese

All hard and soft cheeses: (count each 1 ounce portion as 1 carb generally)

Cream cheese (count each 1 ounce portion as 1 carb generally)

Unsweetened whole milk yogurt (limit amounts as it is a little higher in carb) (Fage full fat Greek yogurt is divine)

Clear broth or bouillon

Decaf coffee

Decaf Tea (unsweetened)

Herbal tea (unsweetened)

Water

Flavored seltzer water (unsweetened)

Nuts: macadamias, pecans and walnuts are the lowest in net carbs and can be eaten in small amounts. Cashews, pistachios and chestnuts are higher in carb, so limit these.

Nut flours, such as almond flour. I include this because a low carb food list shouldn't completely exclude baking. Almond flour is a great flour substitute.

Olive Oil, organic, cold pressed

Butter: You can make your own from raw or organic cream.

Mayonnaise (best to make your own to avoid commercially refined vegetable oils)

Coconut oil and coconut cream concentrate

Walnut oil, cold pressed

Sesame oil, cold pressed

Flax oil, cold pressed

can you post up your diet

j


----------

